# Taster of the new unit lighting. Big things to come



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This has been a long time coming and is still only in the infant stages, but i wanted to share with you all how its progressing.

Ive spent many many months testing various styles of lights, wattage, tone etc, and progressing from that spacing and number. My ultimate goal is to remove loose cables, and have an even light everywhere that isn't stressing out my eyes.

I have one wall finished, the bulkhead started today, hopefully the rest will at least be started next month

Images below are on the alfa cab i have at the moment,

P1050066 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050060 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050061 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050064 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050062 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050063 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050073 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050068 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050071 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050074 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

To say I'm happy is an understatement. It has been expensive so far, but on the flip side i have a lot of lighting to sell ha ha. Working with them is epic, easy on the eyes, and easy to hit multiple angles quickly. When all the walls are done i can fill and spray them for a seamless finish.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Like it, what wattage is each bulb?


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Thats going to look brilliant if all the walls are done matt


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Classy...:thumb:

You will be doing photo shoots next in there...:lol:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb, what a difference those lights will make


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Very enlightening Matt


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

turbosnoop said:


> Like it, what wattage is each bulb?


There will be a mix of 7w and 10w depending on how far away from the car they will be. Nothing more


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

These work well after seeing them in action with the option of then turning them off and then also checking with sungun etc all bases are covered nice idea Matt that Alfa has some nice marks :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice one Matt! :thumb: Lighting is so important and becomes more so the older you get unfortunately. 

Yes, I would agree that 10w LED’s are the maximum when they are so close if you are too avoid a very bright and distracting ‘spot’ that is uncomfortable to work with.

Have you tried any form of diffuser to soften the intensity of the brightness? 

Alan W


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Classy  nice touches Matt.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking good Matt must come and see the changes you have made since my last visit


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Nice one Matt! :thumb: Lighting is so important and becomes more so the older you get unfortunately.
> 
> Yes, I would agree that 10w LED's are the maximum when they are so close if you are too avoid a very bright and distracting 'spot' that is uncomfortable to work with.
> 
> ...


Hey alan, yeah i initially wanted a row of led spots over a row of led panels, one for correcting one for normal working under, plus sanding and coating etc. But the diffused lights just offer no distinction whatsoever, you see nothing at all. So they are going in the office and reception ha ha


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

You weren't kidding when you said I'd be bowled over by the new shop....hope to see ya on the 1st August dude😀


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

stangalang said:


> But the diffused lights just offer no distinction whatsoever, you see nothing at all.


That's my experience also Matt (on LED torches anyway) but the latest Sun Gun 11 uses a diffuser to very good effect.

Alan W


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Alan W said:


> That's my experience also Matt (on LED torches anyway) but the latest Sun Gun 11 uses a diffuser to very good effect.
> 
> Alan W


Check out scangrip if you are looking for colour correct lighting. you can get anything from a pen style torch to an led spotlight. Lovely stuff, but not cheap. Well, still cheaper than a sungun


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Check out scangrip if you are looking for colour correct lighting. you can get anything from a pen style torch to an led spotlight. Lovely stuff, but not cheap. Well, still cheaper than a sungun


:lol: - I have some of their lovely Nova LED worklights and Sunmatch colour match kit also! 

Great, purpose designed and very high quality lighting that doesn't disappoint. :thumb:

ebay.de is your friend for best pricing. 

Alan W


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2015)

Are they bare on the wall, Matt, or is that a kind of gauze/net covering over them to diffuse the light?...or is it just my eyesight seeing funny things


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

mighty impressive, and looks like the car needs some serious attention lol....

are these just normal downlighters with 10W led lamps in them?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

CleanMe said:


> Are they bare on the wall, Matt, or is that a kind of gauze/net covering over them to diffuse the light?...or is it just my eyesight seeing funny things


No no netting. It might be as the wall is only in primer right now? Might look a bit net like. My idea is prime all the walls, and then when all done unplug the lamps and then spray it up with my earlex



Snail said:


> mighty impressive, and looks like the car needs some serious attention lol....
> 
> are these just normal downlighters with 10W led lamps in them?


No they are recessed led's, so its to like a GU10 that has a replacable bulb, if a bulb goes i have to replace the full unit. They are spring loaded to hold themselves in place 
HTH


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Looking good Matt, looks like you're giving the Sun a run for its money!:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice touch bro.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

I think another up north meeting is needed to check the new unit out


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks very good :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks good Matt - will be fantastic when it is all completed and you get the full effect


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Wouldn't we all love a garage with this setup?!


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

Black Shadow said:


> Are they bare on the wall, Matt, or is that a kind of gauze/net covering over them to diffuse the light?...or is it just my eyesight seeing funny things


I was thinking the same . Looks great, have you a clearer pic of how they are installed etc. (Y)


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Interesting, thanks.

Painting the ceiling ? It would help with uniformity, or are you deliberately going for high contrast lighting?


----------

